# Where can I find an .iso for Server 2003 Web Edition?



## DigitalMan589 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi,

I am a member of the ACM and I downloaded Windows Server 2003 Web Edition. They gave me the files that the disc contains, but not an .iso and I cannot find a way to turn those files into a bootable disc that will load the setup. Is there anywhere I can find a place to download a legit .iso for Server 2003 Web Edition? I cannot find any on torrent sites and do not know where else to look.

Thank you.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

_Posted via Mobile Device_
you buy it like everyone else


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

You may be able to find it in the product downloads on microsoft... go to https://eopen.microsoft.com and log in with a hotmail account. you'll see product downloads on the left.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Maybe nlite can turn that into an ISO. Not sure.


----------

